# Review: Epson SureColor-P800 Printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2015)

```
Epson announced the SureColor-P800 last week, a full 17-inch wide borderless printer with unique Epson® MicroPiezo® AMCTM printhead technology. Leveraging an all-new Epson UltraChrome® HD eight-color pigment ink set.</p>
<p>KEY FEATURES (from Epson)</p>
<div class="links_collection">
<ul>
<li>New 9 colour UltraChrome HD technology</li>
<li>Exceptionally wide colour gamut and highest black density on the market (2.86 Dmax on PGPP)</li>
<li>Roll paper option for printing 2″ and 3″ core roll media up to 17″ width (product is optional extra)</li>
<li>Front loading fine art paper path for easy loading of fine art media and rigid media</li>
<li>Supports Epson Connect. Support for Apple AirPrint and Google Cloud Print</li>
<li>WiFi Direct for direct wireless printing from tablets, PCs and smartphones</li>
<li>Large 2.7 inch colour touch panel for simple set-up and management</li>
<li>80ml cartridge size</li>
<li>Ethernet, WiFi and USB 2.0 connection</li>
<li>$1295 USD on sale in June 2015</li>
<li>$199 for optional roll paper adaptor</li>
</ul>
</div>
<p>Keith at Northlight has been using the a preproduction version of the new printer, and has completed his review of the new 17″ Epson.</p>
<blockquote><p>This printer has been long expected, and perhaps some will be disappointed that it doesn’t make a stronger break with the past. It’s definitely an evolution of the 3880, but I’m inclined to say, a rather good one.</p>
<p>When looking at the SC-P600 earlier this year, and now the P800, I realised that we are at a stage where it’s largely going to be your photographic skill and ability to process/edit files that make the big jumps in how good your prints look. The P800 will show up deficiencies in your photography much more readily than your work will show the printer’s.</p></blockquote>
<p><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/printer/epson-sc_p800_review.html" target="_blank">Read the full review at Northlight</a></p>
```


----------



## keithcooper (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for mentioning the review. 

I've still got the printer here, so if anyone has any questions - let me know

(and since I've already been asked, no, I won't take it apart ;-) )


----------

